

ASCII video using a websocket and a pre tag - nym
http://www.nonblocking.io/2011/01/streaming-ascii-art-demo-on.html

======
dmotz
Nice proof of concept. I like to see the stretching of node's capabilities.

On a slightly related note, you can play with a similar effect in VLC by
setting the output module in the video preferences to "Color ASCII" and
restarting it.

See also: <http://earthlingsoft.net/ASCII%20Projektor/>

~~~
burgerbrain
Alternatively, by using either the libcaca or aalib mplayer drivers.

------
nitrogen
I'd love to combine this concept with my (shameless plug) ASCII art Kinect
demos:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2106077>

Looks like it's time to learn Javascript.

------
Semiapies
I get a message that my browser (Chrome) appears to support all necessary
features, but nothing happens.

------
nitrogen
To view on Firefox 4, go to about:config and set network.websocket.override-
security-block to true.

------
zekel
Video example doesn't look SFW.

~~~
cakeface
Yeah, what is that?

edit: I think its a boxing match. Guess thats ok :)

------
trotsky
The final word in the format wars.

